# Cuba Libre Magnum Cigar Review - Hate. This. Cigar.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Got four of these in a sampler. Smoked one within a few days. To call this stick bland and one-sided is really giving it the benefit if the doubt. ...

Read the full review here: Cuba Libre Magnum Cigar Review - Hate. This. Cigar.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow. That is a powerful argument to not get that cigar. Noted.


----------

